# Poodle puppy's first clip...advice from a groomer, please



## SpooGrrl (Mar 22, 2016)

Our 19-week-old standard poodle puppy is a fluffy guy: his coat hasn't yet started to curl, so when it's brushed out, it has a cotton-y (poofy) look and feel. I vaguely recall reading somewhere that poodle puppies shouldn't have a short clip until a certain age, otherwise it "ruins" their adult coat...but I can't find the source for this. If anyone out there is a groomer or poodle breeder, please could you let me know if there's any truth to this, and if there is, at what age can a poodle puppy's coat be clipped short. Thanks very much.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Clipping a poodle puppy's coat absolutely will not ruin it. Perhaps you heard some variation of the fact that poodle puppies are shown in a "puppy cut" until the age of one at dog shows. (puppy cut is mostly long with no shaved areas except feet/face) The rules state that after turning one the dog must be shown in a traditional poodle pattern. There is no reason for this except that it is a dog show tradition. 

So clip as short as you want, anytime. 

I am a groomer, and my boss sometimes grooms and shows Standard Poodles.


----------



## SpooGrrl (Mar 22, 2016)

Samshine, thanks very much. As a groomer, do you have suggestions for the puppy's dry coat? Most of his coat is silky and soft but the hair to the side of his hips, and on the back of his legs, is dry. We use a moisturizing shampoo but that helps just for a few days. We do feed a high-quality dog food, one rated 4-5 by DogFoodAdvisor.com (Taste of the Wild puppy formula).


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Also a groomer here. Oatmeal shampoo and cream rinse may help. You might also try adding fish oil supplements. There is a pattern baldness in poodles on the back of the thighs above the hock so I wonder if this area might be dry for a similar reason. On the other hand do you think it is his adult coat starting to come in? Taste of the Wild is pretty good IMHO. Does he also have dry skin? If so you could try Allerderm (not an allergy medication in spite of its name) which is an absorbable topical Omega treatment but I think it might be prescription.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know Bonnie is not a straight Poodle (Poodle, Golden Retriever and some Australian Shepherd) but by five months, her coat was long and soft and straggley looking. I clipped her down with a 5F blade and she now has a tight curly coat.


----------

